

Show HN: Beautiful Stock Charts – JavaScript Library - heliodor
https://pizzacharts.com/charting/

======
heliodor
We originally started Pizzacharts with the goal of providing a better user
experience for charting Bitcoin prices. Our goal has been to provide beautiful
charts for the cryptocurrency community in a way that can communicate as much
information as succinctly as possible. As such, we've sweated over each pixel
and animation, and provided some features not typically seen on stock charts
that can be helpful when charting long term trends or high volatility. For
example, our charts can graph the volume logarithmically, invert the chart,
chart the volume in either the base or the quote currency, and line knots can
be proportional in size to the volume.

Since then, we've packaged our charting as a separate product for developers,
which we're now announcing publicly, as we realize it can be useful to the
broader financial community.

We aim for our charting library to set a new bar in the charting community as
we iterate together!

